# Hey sj i found you a die cast



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj i seen this on ebay only simplicity die cast i seen. Price isn't bad thought you might be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=741&item=6946697086&rd=1


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Can you get chrome accessories for those littl tractors? 

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice.. it will go with my regent...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-504X.JPG>


delete this thread please.. I dont want any of you bastards bidding and driving the price up!!!:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well i won the auction.. cant believe there weren't more folks bidding on it... from the pic on line id looked more like a prestige than a 1990 sunstar..
it was shipped and it was actually a scale model of a legacy... the only sunstar was the box.. which is better for me anyway.. 

now if i can only get a prestige.. id have an entire fleet...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well that great glad you got it. Now wheres the picture of it sitting next to the regent


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow im embarresed for my regent.. from the pic.. it looks like i need to dust it off a little... 

I cant get you a picture yet.. im contracting Sam to whip up chrome bumpers and rims first...... 

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking machine SJ:lmao: 

<img src=http://users.lmf.net/matchbox/simpl%20sunstar.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------

